# Neue PCGH-T-Shirts?



## PCGH_Marco (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

was haltet ihr von der Idee, die besten Sprüche von Henner auf T-Shirts zu bringen?

Z. B.: Henners Konterfei plus "Muss das so brennen?" oder "Mit Käse überbacken schmeckt alles besser"

Marco


----------



## Painkiller (25. Juni 2010)

Hört sich lustig an.... 

Kenn Henner zwar nicht so...^^

btw. kann man die Folgen iwo nachgucken?


----------



## Henner (25. Juni 2010)

Aber wenn, dann bitte mit korrekten Zitaten: Mit Käse überbacken ist ALLES besser. Ja, alles im Leben. Nicht nur das Essen


----------



## timee95 (25. Juni 2010)

Ich bin definitv dafür.
Finde seine Sprüche immer lustig.


----------



## Ahab (25. Juni 2010)

Oh ja unbedingt!  Vom Kultfaktor her macht Henner Chuck Norris alle Ehre.  Ich fand die Update Show immer so herrlich...  

Henner auf seinem Stuhl abgedruckt und darunter "Bleiben sie wachsam!"


----------



## Oliver (25. Juni 2010)

Dafür!


----------



## rebel4life (26. Juni 2010)

Ich kann euch Spreadshirt empfehlen, dort könnt ihr dann das Logo usw. auch auf einer Subdomain parken, haben wir im Gulli auch falls jemand lustig ist und ein T-Shirt will.

Aufpassen müsst ihr mit Händlern, die thailändische Lieferanten haben, da wartet man gut 5 Monate auf die T-Shirts.

Macht halt hinten das PCGH Logo drauf, vorne dann "pcgh:user (:mod; :admin) peter", schlicht aber auch gut.


----------

